# Just got my 1st tupperware XDM 9mm



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Well being a 1911 guy (have 3 ) I needed a 9mm in the safe. I was looking for the better part of 2 months and could nt bring myself to get a Glock prayer: (the grip just sucks peroid end of story) I work part time in a gun store so I got to fondle all of them at closing tome. The XDM had the closest feel to a 1911 of anything out there, sooooooooo here she is!



















I'll get back with a range report when the 2 job time permits. If this works out I'll go for the XDM in .45acp wish they made one in 10mm.

This is my 3rd S.A. other 2 are 1911's, go figure.

J.R.


----------



## dalebxdm (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey, J.R

Hello form the pineywoods of east tx. Congrats on your new baby!!
I'm also a 1911 guy, but really liked the XD-45.Went to look at one, while there I picked up a XDM- 40 and could not put it
down and came home with it. I hope S.A. will soon produce the XDM in 45 ACP


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the XD. But I'm a Springer fan too. I have two springer 1911's..One a loaded 9mm the other is a rebuilt Mil-Spec. Congrats on your new one. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats on your new Springer! I own a XD45 tactical and love it! The XDm9 is on my short list of ones I want to add to my collection.


----------



## Gap38 (Aug 19, 2009)

J.R. said:


> I'll get back with a range report when the 2 job time permits. If this works out I'll go for the XDM in .45acp wish they made one in 10mm.
> 
> J.R.


I have the XDM in 40 and absolutely love it. They don't have an XDM in 45 yet, but they do make a regular XD in 45 with an external safety now.


----------

